# mark beaumont



## stephenjubb (31 Mar 2010)

on the program last night it also said iirc that his bottom bracket was only designed to last 1800 miles.

Find this hard to believe, would someone as experienced as him really use a bottom bracket with such limited shelf life?

Did anyone feel that Mexico was sensationalised somewhat ref the violence? Whilst there is undoubtedly violence there it was portrayed as if he could be kidnapped/assaulted at any time.

no doubt for the benefits of the public to make it more entertaining but having researched other tourists who have gone through mexico none others reported this heightened alertnesses to problem surroundings.
The trouble is if it is sensationalised it can act as a deterrent. On the plus side it does educate ref Mexico but the question was, was the sensationalisim if applicable overdone?


----------



## jags (31 Mar 2010)

the same thing happened to my b/b .
on the americam site cycling forum they reckon mexico is dangerous country especially near the border ,so mark is telling it as it is .


----------



## ChrisKH (31 Mar 2010)

If you have been to Mexico where the chances are you can be robbed by a policeman at gunpoint if you are on your own, then I don't think the dangers are overstated.


----------



## stephenjubb (31 Mar 2010)

cheers, I stand corrected.


----------



## Davidc (31 Mar 2010)

Mexico's supposed to be OK in the tourist resorts, but highly dangerous elsewhere because of the drug war going on at present, so he was probably just being accurate.

Given the load he's carrying, and the terrain, climate and distances I'm not surprised the BB and headset gave up! The quoted life on a lot of components seems low. Transmission bits such as chains, cassettes, and chainsets only seem to be rated for about 1000 miles, and many others for less than 2000, and even doing that intensive touring he's getting more.

I'm not sure whether current components are better or worse than older ones, however the 'traditional' BBs and headsets did have the advantage of being repairable given some ball bearings of the right size and a smal amount of thick grease whereas the ones made now are all sealed throw away units.


----------



## sparkyman (31 Mar 2010)

I thought the same thing, not a great advert for the Bike IMO..

still would like to know what covering he is using on the butterfly bars (did not look like tape or foam)

sparkyman


----------



## jitensha (31 Mar 2010)

I thought the programme last night was unnecessarily sensationalist. Many people have cycled in more dangerous places without all this OTT drama. I reckon it's mainly the BBC who have insisted on dramatising it. The decision to bypass Honduras and Colombia were cowardly IMO, but I can understand that MB has to do what the BBC want him to do. Some suit in London decides the route, which isn't very adventerous IMO.

Every leg of the journey seems to be billed as "pushing Mark to the very limits of human endurance" or "the most extreme part of the journey so far". Fair play to Beaumont though. He's living the dream and getting paid to do it. For my money though he's an entertainer not an explorer or adventurer. Ian Hibble, Heinz Stucke, Al Humpheries et al are the real deal.

I couldn't be bothered sitting through the concluding episode next week, but i do hope that overall MB's exploits have a positive effect on promoting cycling.


----------



## Garz (31 Mar 2010)

I was more cheesed off at the 'has burnt off xxx amount of calories..' mentioned a couple of times each episode.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2010)

yes, that annoyed me too... has burnt so much.. blah blah blah.. needs to eat so much blah blah blah...



Garz said:


> I was more cheesed off at the 'has burnt off xxx amount of calories..' mentioned a couple of times each episode.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (31 Mar 2010)

I've no doubt that manufacturers could make BB's and headsets to last almost indefinitely, however commercial pressures, not to mention shareholders, demand a reasonable turnover. Parts are therefore made to last the *average* rider a reasonable time under reasonable conditions. I don't think anyone would describe the conditions under which Mr Beaumont is cycling as reasonable, or indeed him as an average cyclist.

I do admire the resourcefulness of the local mechanics though.


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2010)

I have been to Mexico recently and apart from the northern border area it seemed entirely safe to me. I travelled in the countryside and was met with nothing but kindness and warmth and it p*ssed me off that the dangers were so exaggerated.


----------



## canadiense (1 Apr 2010)

OK if this is the area for a rant here is one from a Canadian - STOP CALLING THE USA - AMERICA. There are two continents to form the Americas. The Mexicans call the gringos "Norteamericanos" (North Americans) to mock the fact that they claim it all for themselves. 

Here in Canada we don't go to America (because we live there already) we go to the States.

By the way, there are some areas of Mexico that are dangerous, certainly the northern border towns are to be avoided - especially Juarez, Tijuana and Nuevo Laredo. I go to Mexico as frequently as possible and have found that the further away from tourists you can get - the safer you are.


----------



## stephenjubb (1 Apr 2010)

no sorry this isn't the area for a rant, just a normal discussion


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2010)

canadiense said:


> OK if this is the area for a rant here is one from a Canadian - STOP CALLING THE USA - AMERICA. There are two continents to form the Americas. The Mexicans call the gringos "Norteamericanos" (North Americans) to mock the fact that they claim it all for themselves.
> 
> Here in Canada we don't go to America (because we live there already) we go to the States.
> 
> By the way, there are some areas of Mexico that are dangerous, certainly the northern border towns are to be avoided - especially Juarez, Tijuana and Nuevo Laredo. I go to Mexico as frequently as possible and have found that the further away from tourists you can get - the safer you are.



Calm down dear. We don't do rants in T&E

I suppose it's a bit like North Americans often referring to the UK as England much to the Scots annoyance. Irritating but not worth getting worked up about.


----------



## stephenjubb (1 Apr 2010)

+1


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

canadiense said:


> OK if this is the area for a rant here is one from a Canadian - STOP CALLING THE USA - AMERICA.



You've even got OUR Queen!

Why, that makes you almost English! Just like the Scots, Welsh and Northern Irish!


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2010)

Are you able to get the BBC i player in the frozen wastes, Dayvo?


----------



## Steve Austin (1 Apr 2010)

canadiense said:


> OK if this is the area for a rant here is one from a Canadian - STOP CALLING THE USA - AMERICA. There are two continents to form the Americas. The Mexicans call the gringos "Norteamericanos" (North Americans) to mock the fact that they claim it all for themselves.
> 
> Here in Canada we don't go to America (because we live there already) we go to the States.



Good point well made.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

rich p said:


> Are you able to get the BBC i player in the frozen wastes, Dayvo?



Only the radio programs, Rich!

I saw the first episode of MB's 'Americas' ride, and shock horror! wasn't too impressed!


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2010)

It's a bit over melodramatic for my liking with all the dangers highlighted when you only have to look at CGOAB to see that many people do the trip all the time.
I expect you were in more danger from funnel web spiders and amorous roos in Oz!


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

rich p said:


> It's a bit over melodramatic for my liking with all the dangers highlighted when you only have to look at CGOAB to see that many people do the trip all the time.
> I expect you were in more danger from funnel web spiders and amorous roos in Oz!



Yeah, and* BIG *trucks.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2010)

They overdid the whole dramatisation thing, its the narration that kicks it over the edge, its understandable mark being cautious as a lone traveller etc, but the narration dramatised everything he said.

Its not great as a show in general but relativelly speaking, vs the other dross on tv, its at least semi-interesting.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> They overdid the whole dramatisation thing, its the narration that kicks it over the edge, *its understandable mark being cautious as a lone traveller etc*, but the narration dramatised everything he said.
> 
> Its not great as a show in general but relativelly speaking, vs the other dross on tv, its at least semi-interesting.



But some/most(?) of the time he's got a TV crew with him.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2010)

I agree with the constant repetition about the calorific intake as if the rest of us when touring make do with a banana and a packet of fruit gums!


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2010)

Dayvo said:


> But some/most(?) of the time he's got a TV crew with him.



Does he? To be completelly honest I havent paid that much attention to it, I watched both episodes it on iplayer when returning from my training while I cook and eat. I noticed him holding out his own camera a good few times and assumed it was filmed solely by him. Also in the credits it says filmed by Mark Beaumont.


----------



## dragon72 (1 Apr 2010)

Personally I'm all for the over-dramatisation. 

When I tell my mates about my summer holidays, they'll all think I've "pushed [my] body to its limits" and "risk life and limb" on "epic journeys", when in actual fact, I've just been cycle touring for two or three weeks. 

They all think I'm Bear Grylls as it is for cycling 2 and a half miles to work every day!


----------



## mcshroom (1 Apr 2010)

He usually films it himself, according to the narrator. He was joined briefly by a cameraman in the middle of this weeks episode, and was commenting on the option of looking a the hand cam or the film crew one.

I think it's a bit OTT on the danger and calorie-counting front, but I guess those have been added to make the event seem more extreme. What really surprised me though was that bit in the first episode about wearing his rear tyre out 500 miles from the nearest bike shop. I may be too cautious but I would have been looking at carrying a spare folding tyre in areas that remote.

Still a good effort though and nice to see a cycle tour getting so much coverage


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

I have saw the first episode, so I might be a bit unfair, but who does the long-distance filming, such as when he climbed the mountain and talks to people along the route, such as the cycling musicians?

Also, as someone pointed out, when he was REALLY thirsty and buys some water: why did he wait to set up the camera _first_, only to film himself afterwards, when any normal person would have gulped the water down on the way to the till to pay for it?

Michael Palin's travelling programs show him travelling light, but he had a crew of five, plus ALL their equipment!

It's an illusion of independence, sexed up and dumbed down for TV, methinks!


----------



## Domestique (1 Apr 2010)

I think part of his problem is he is now a bit of a celeb. Nothing full blown but still a minor celeb and possibly more prone to kidnapping etc. At least thats my take on it.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2010)

Which ever way you look at the programme.. you can't knock his achievements.


----------



## jags (1 Apr 2010)

yeah boys dont go knocking him he ain't doing cycling any harm as far as i can see .


----------



## Garz (1 Apr 2010)

Very true jags and ian!


----------



## Cathryn (1 Apr 2010)

Exactly!! I reckon it's jealousy. The bloke's done something we'd all love to do (in some shape or form) and we're all green eyed with envy!! We should be cheering him on.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

No-one is criticising Mark Beaumont for his cycling achievements: to be able to cycle 160 km a day for 195 days to break the world record for going round it, is nothing to be sneezed at.

Likewise nor is his north to south Americas ride.

A few of us here, me included, are just a bit cynical of the commercialism of his adventures: TV documentary, book, road show and sales of merchandise!

And no, I'm not jealous: I've just had two great months cycling in Australia!


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2010)

I agree, I don't think any of us are knocking Mark. Good luck to him for popularising cycling in some way and for making a living out of what many people do for a hobby. 
My criticism of the programme is just the added melodrama which is unnecessary and grating.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Apr 2010)

Okay, I'll let you off!! Apart from Dayvo and his 2 MONTHS ROUND AUSTRALIA!!


----------



## aberal (1 Apr 2010)

Dayvo said:


> And no, I'm not jealous: I've just had two great months cycling in Australia!



Pah! I mock your oversensationalising of your feeble trip. I once cycled 6 months in Australia supported only by a few Mars bars and the occasional Tooheys New. And did I complain? I did not, no siree.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

aberal said:


> And did I complain? I did not, no siree.



Who said anything about complaining?

Six months, eh! 

Wherdjago?


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Okay, I'll let you off!! Apart from Dayvo and his 2 MONTHS ROUND AUSTRALIA!!



When I get round to it, I'll re-live it *ALL* again, just for your benefit, Catherine, words, pictures, warts and all!


----------



## katanadan (1 Apr 2010)

I noticed the same sort of things being said about Charlie Borman and Ewan McGregor when they went round the world. Some people will always find something negative to say about it. If there was no drama to it, added or not, the program probably wouldn't get on BBC 1. More likely it would have been hidden in the depths of BBC 4. For me I liked it. I'm new to cycle touring and have always done my touring on motorbikes and he has definatley got _this _newbie into it more. 

Personally I think he is a good, likeable character. If he has to hype things up a little then that's what he has to, for the sake of the commercialism. He needs to make a living just like us. I'm looking forward to the final episode. I just wish they made it into a 12 week thing. I felt like I missed thousands of miles of his journey.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Apr 2010)

Dayvo said:


> When I get round to it, I'll re-live it *ALL* again, just for your benefit, Catherine, words, pictures, warts and all!



I'd love to see your warts, that would be fab!


----------



## aberal (1 Apr 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Who said anything about complaining?
> 
> Six months, eh!
> 
> Wherdjago?



Main trip was Brisbane to Adelaide via Sydney, Canberra (yawn) Melbourne and Tasmania with a couple of wee side trips here and there. 4000 miles in all. Loved it.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

aberal said:


> Main trip was Brisbane to Adelaide via Sydney, Canberra (yawn) Melbourne and Tasmania with a couple of wee side trips here and there. 4000 miles in all. Loved it.



Sounds like a good effort, that! 

I followed the Princes Highway from Sydney to Adelaide via Melbourne; 2,500 km.


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2010)

Dayvo said:


> A few of us here, me included, are just a bit cynical of the commercialism of his adventures: TV documentary, book, road show and sales of merchandise!



He has found a way of subsidising what he wants to do - wouldn't we all loved to be paid to do what we really wanted to do (anyone want to pay me to sit on here and type drivel?). Maybe it started with him doing a trip and people being interested in it, perhaps he filmed one for his family etc.



katanadan said:


> Personally I think he is a good, likeable character. If he has to hype things up a little then that's what he has to, for the sake of the commercialism. He needs to make a living just like us. I'm looking forward to the final episode. I just wish they made it into a 12 week thing. I felt like I missed thousands of miles of his journey.



I don't know how much is him actively hyping it up, and how much is due to what he is doing. If you spend time on the road on your own for a long time, eventually the camera must seem someone you can chat to, express your worries etc. I chat to myself when I'm just cycling around town, and I know how I feel when I see something and really want someone to share it with and they aren't there.

I think anything on TV showing cycling is good both for me to watch and for the larger audience that will watch it.


----------



## Percy (2 Apr 2010)

I think it's nice to see some touring cycling on the TV, regardless of the politics (and for what it's worth I do agree with those that think it's a little over-dramatised - you do have to remember, though, that most of those watching it would never consider riding a laden bike for one day, let alone several, so the BBC are undoubtedly pandering to their awe). 

Mind you, one quote stood out for me:

"Mark's not had an alcoholic drink for over four months."

Pah - get yourself a cold beer after a long day on the bike, Mark. Live a little!


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2010)

Percy said:


> Mind you, one quote stood out for me:
> 
> "Mark's not had an alcoholic drink for over four months."
> 
> Pah - get yourself a cold beer after a long day on the bike, Mark. Live a little!



That one shook me to the core too.


----------



## Coco (2 Apr 2010)

summerdays said:


> I think anything on TV showing cycling is good both for me to watch and for the larger audience that will watch it.



I think Summerdays has hit the nail on the head. This show isn't just for cycling enthusiasts, its for the genereal public. The TV company have to make it entertaining for people who don't know what a BB is let alone its lifespan.

Having said that, although it was an interesting program, I found his interactions with the locals worthy of a squirm or two. He didn't seem to draw much out of the conversations, but hopefully that'll pick up as he does more of these programs.


----------



## HelenD123 (2 Apr 2010)

FWIW one of my colleagues made a point of telling me how much he'd enjoyed the programme and he can't even ride a bike!


----------



## ComedyPilot (2 Apr 2010)

A bloke I work with says he enjoyed the program, and can see the freedom and adventure that cycle touring offers. Might be a convert????

Might there be a shift in values of people placing adventure and accomplishment over consumerism and 'image'???


Hope so.


----------



## Ergle (3 Apr 2010)

summerdays said:


> I don't know how much is him actively hyping it up, and how much is due to what he is doing. If you spend time on the road on your own for a long time, eventually the camera must seem someone you can chat to, express your worries etc.



Just seen this on I Player. I see a bloke on a bike making a video of his bike ride. I don't think Mark is hyping it at all, I do see him filming at times when I guess he really doesn't feel like it, but needs to to give the overall project the depth it needs. His camera skills are good - not much camera shake for a guy riding one handed and holding the camera at arms length.

The production costs for a 2 1/2 hour documentary must be about as low as they come - let's hope he's able to make enough dosh from this to cover his costs and fund the next one at least. I'm enjoying this more than "The man who cycled the world", partly I think because Mark's film production skills are improved.


----------



## jags (7 Apr 2010)

well good on ya mark i really enjoyed the last show bloody brilliant.im sure he pops in here every now and again to see what folks think of him.
yeah im going to put the feet up and watch the whole lot again ,that as near i'll get to touring the planet..


----------



## Garz (7 Apr 2010)

Must admit his climbing added to the achievement, but sounds like you need luck from the weather too. I thought my job could get lonely, them desert scenes looked harsh.


----------



## aberal (8 Apr 2010)

Ergle said:


> The production costs for a 2 1/2 hour documentary must be about as low as they come - let's hope he's able to make enough dosh from this to cover his costs and fund the next one at least. I'm enjoying this more than "The man who cycled the world", partly I think because Mark's film production skills are improved.



I agree with you here. He, if I am to be frank, came across as a bit of a whinging arse on his world trip, but I think we saw a better side of him this time round. He's probably a bit more mature and worldly wise. He does seem to have the ability to interact with people, but the programme would have been better if he'd conveyed that bit more. As well as the scenery he's passing through, it's the people that make these trips interesting and worthwhile and its something he should develop for future trips.


----------



## psmiffy (8 Apr 2010)

I am not a great lover of watching Mark Beumont on the telly - but I think its probably that he would not get on with me and I would not get on with him.

The repetative comments about calories - that is something that I repeat to myself every day when I am touring - losing too much weight is not good for me - I was talking to a doctor about my cycling the other day and he could not get over the amount I was eating on tour and still failing - the average member of the general public have not got any idea

The danger element - I have worked in places that you could get shot by accident - I have even been shot at accidentally (they apolagised in the morning - we did not know it was you Mr P) - you have to be aware of it - If you are not then the chance of something happening becomes greater

I every admiration for the bloke - he has managed to make a career out of cycle touring and has pushed it to the point if it is not actually mainstream telly then not far off - He portrays a pretty honest picture of himself which I like - It has not however dispelled the myth that cycle tourers are a little eccentric - However, I do not mind fooling people into thinking that I am a little eccentric

As many people have said there are many more people on CGOB who I regard as having achieved more - however they choose only to reveal it in the form of their journals - My particular hero at the moment is Ann Wilson http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/annsbikeride


----------



## mr_hippo (8 Apr 2010)

I have just watched episode 1 and I am fascinated by his engineering skills! Stop the programme at 14 minutes and you can see that the drive side is on the left, then he changes it back to the right side and after 30 minutes, it's back to the left! I know that the video has been flipped over but that has spoiled it for me. Anyone else noticed it?


----------



## Cathryn (8 Apr 2010)

psmiffy said:


> As many people have said there are many more people on CGOB who I regard as having achieved more - however they choose only to reveal it in the form of their journals - My particular hero at the moment is Ann Wilson http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/annsbikeride



My particular hero at the moment is YOU!! I'm currently stuck in Italy with you. Where are you now, actually?


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2010)

psmiffy said:


> As many people have said there are many more people on CGOB who I regard as having achieved more - however they choose only to reveal it in the form of their journals - My particular hero at the moment is Ann Wilson http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/annsbikeride



I too am following Ann Wilson and also Keith Halligan.


http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/kapp2cape
This is a great read of derring-do. A young bloke of 25 deciding toi spice up his life with an epic adventure on a very low budget and ropey equipment. For me, it knocks Mark's achievements into a cocked hat.


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2010)

I think what would make it more interesting would be if he took it a little slower and stopped and talked to more of locals - perhaps he did but didn't always film those bits or the producer thought they weren't the best bits to show. Still its more than I would ever do - so well done on completing his goal.


----------



## HelenD123 (8 Apr 2010)

I'm also following Ann Wilson. It feels like she's been on the road much longer than she actually has.

Rich P - thanks for the other link. I read it so far then didn't see it appear again.


----------



## Armegatron (8 Apr 2010)

Really enjoying this one, but not as much as the "man who cycled the world". 

Before I watched Mark's world trip just before the summer of last year I was not a "cyclist", but I would use a bike every now and then to pop to uni.
After watching the program I had a huge respect for the bloke and was given an insight to what being a "cyclist" could offer me - ie great views, improved health, and a challenge. Now Im hooked on riding the bike anywhere and everywhere and probably owe it to Mark for this.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2010)

mr_hippo said:


> I have just watched episode 1 and I am fascinated by his engineering skills! Stop the programme at 14 minutes and you can see that the drive side is on the left, then he changes it back to the right side and after 30 minutes, it's back to the left! I know that the video has been flipped over but that has spoiled it for me. Anyone else noticed it?


Yes - I did. I tried pointing it out to the friend who was watching it with me but for some reason she was more interested in talking about the scenery!


----------



## psmiffy (8 Apr 2010)

Cathryn said:


> My particular hero at the moment is YOU!! I'm currently stuck in Italy with you. Where are you now, actually?



I have finished the narrative of the Journal home in October just adding a few bells and whistles


----------



## psmiffy (8 Apr 2010)

rich p said:


> I too am following Ann Wilson and also Keith Halligan.
> 
> 
> http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/kapp2cape
> This is a great read of derring-do. A young bloke of 25 deciding toi spice up his life with an epic adventure on a very low budget and ropey equipment. For me, it knocks Mark's achievements into a cocked hat.



I have been folowing him since he started - more ordeal by cycle touring than I could cope with - but he made it which at times I thought he would not - speaks volumes for his adaptability and determination - RESPECT


----------



## Tony (9 Apr 2010)

I am also following Smiffy and Ann (have a day job identifying her birds...) and I delight in seeing familiar places through others' eyes (yes, you, Psmiffy!)Mark B? A nice guy, no camera crew in evidence when I met him (amd I watched him do a piece to arms-length camera). All I would say is that his programmes are not about cycle touring as we understand it, but about competitiveness, almost racing. That removes the option for stopping and talking and experiencing the places he passes through.
I did identify heavily with one thing he said, which was in the Atacama IIRC.
"If it would do any good I would cry..."


----------



## samid (9 Apr 2010)

canadiense said:


> OK if this is the area for a rant here is one from a Canadian - STOP CALLING THE USA - AMERICA. There are two continents to form the Americas. The Mexicans call the gringos "Norteamericanos" (North Americans) to mock the fact that they claim it all for themselves.
> 
> Here in Canada we don't go to America (because we live there already) we go to the States.


A bit late to the party and totally OT (sorry for that) - but I can't resist telling my favorite "USA is not all of America" story: I recently bought a "media player" - a device that connects to a TV set and can show movies from a portable hard drive, and also if connected to the internet some select internet content - including weather. Well, to make it short: in the internet weather menu, there are 3 options: USA, Europe and "rest of the world" (with quite a lot of cities included). But - there is NO Canada! So there's no way to check what the weather is in e.g. Toronto. Mind you, this thing was bought in a Canadian store.


----------



## theloafer (9 Apr 2010)

hey samid is this any use to you http://www.theweathernetwork.com/index.php?product=weather&placecode=CAON0688.. have friends in thunder bay 

larry


----------



## samid (10 Apr 2010)

Thanks, I do know about the various weather sites...


----------



## psmiffy (10 Apr 2010)

Tony said:


> I am also following Smiffy and Ann *(have a day job identifying her birds...)* and I delight in seeing familiar places through others' eyes (yes, you, Psmiffy!)Mark B? A nice guy, no camera crew in evidence when I met him (amd I watched him do a piece to arms-length camera). All I would say is that his programmes are not about cycle touring as we understand it, but about competitiveness, almost racing. That removes the option for stopping and talking and experiencing the places he passes through.
> I did identify heavily with one thing he said, which was in the Atacama IIRC.
> "If it would do any good I would cry..."



If I had known that you could have done mine - when I actually get round to finishing this journal I am going to buy a decent birds of Europe and go through marking it up


----------



## Tony (10 Apr 2010)

Mate,I did Daviddd's when he went round Oz, plus Werner and Thomas. There is no better excuse when on some bastard Aussie hill...."I'm not resting, I just saw a cool bird!"
Just let me know when you want a check.


Feeling frisky with all this touring talk. Need to be out with tent and bike.....


----------



## psmiffy (11 Apr 2010)

Is there such a thing as an xl - for want of a better words - European Birders list

I am pretty good at identifying birds - many years exposure to my parents and aunt on family holidays - with a book and my memory I should be able not only to identify what I have seen but where - the main one I had difficulty with last tour was the Eagle owl - never seen one before - mind rotated many variants and maturity stages of quite a lot of raptors before it dawned on me not only was it an owl but a very large owl - flight was a dead give away 

on a bike they practically give themselves up - for birds at distance I carry a Bresslar 10 x 50 monocular in bag attached to my stem

I followed Davidds and yours Aussie tour - I would of thought that you would have some sort of tour in mind!


----------



## Tony (11 Apr 2010)

Not enough cash for a big one this year....saving for next. Want to get to the States for one....


----------



## Penfold (15 Apr 2010)

Tony said:


> Not enough cash for a big one this year....saving for next. Want to get to the States for one....



Will that include Canada? Whoops, head down, incoming!


----------



## Penfold (15 Apr 2010)

Anyway back to the thrust of the thread...MB's programmes can do a bit of good for cycling. Most people that I know have watched bits of the progs and always comment how good/hard it seems.

I would have liked a start up prog similar to the 'Long way down' series where 'we' could have seen MB's bike being made and sorted with his ideal bits of kit, a quick explanation of why this over this etc etc.

Still a decent watch but a tad repetative in parts (Calories/danger/gangs etc)

So dear MB whats next? Off road cycle to Everest base camp then the accent itself with a 12 year old British girl in tow (just to beat the 13 yr old American boy trying it soon)


----------



## Garz (17 Apr 2010)

Yeah, shall be interesting to see/hear his next planned project is.


----------



## Cathryn (28 Apr 2010)

Just got back from seeing Mark in Wakefield. Was struck with what a nice, unassuming bloke he is, just focussed on the challenge and on how he can communicate it to people at home. I thought he was lovely. I came away quite challenged about how to push myself out of my comfort zone.

I'm MORE inspired though by the lovely HelenD, who was there as well...fab to see you, Helen. I'm so excited by your trip.


----------



## onlineamiga (29 Apr 2010)

I think the guy is just simply a legend. Hats off to him.. Thats all I can say. Im not in the UK so had to do some torrent downloading to watch cycling americas. I must admit, i felt quite sad for him at the end. he did all that, got to the end and there he was on a lonely beach. No one ther! I was like.. umm nice climax! haha. But awesome awesome show and what a legend he is!


----------



## sheddy (29 Apr 2010)

No idea if there are any tickets but some tour dates to go - http://www.markbeaumontonline.com/mbo/


----------



## Cathryn (29 Apr 2010)

He actually seemed to like finishing the tour by himself. He said that in Paris at the end of the world trip he was surrounded by media and family, whereas this time he had the chance to sit and reflect on his achievements. Don't know if he was being brave, he seemed genuine.

Nice bloke. And much dishier than I'd expected.


----------



## summerdays (29 Apr 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Nice bloke. And much dishier than I'd expected.



Well I suspect that this time he had access to showers and proper washing facilities


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2010)

Cathryn said:


> . And much dishier than I'd expected.



Soooooo shallow


----------



## HelenD123 (29 Apr 2010)

Cathryn said:


> I'm MORE inspired though by the lovely HelenD, who was there as well...fab to see you, Helen. I'm so excited by your trip.



Wow, thanks! The trip feels like it's falling apart a bit at the moment so I'll just be relieved when I'm on the road with my bike loaded up. It would be great if you could join me for a section or we get to meet up.


----------



## HelenD123 (29 Apr 2010)

Cathryn said:


> He actually seemed to like finishing the tour by himself. He said that in Paris at the end of the world trip he was surrounded by media and family, whereas this time he had the chance to sit and reflect on his achievements. Don't know if he was being brave, he seemed genuine.
> 
> Nice bloke. And much dishier than I'd expected.



+1 to all that! He seemed to love the big celebrations in Paris but also the complete opposite in South America. It was interesting that the media circus seemed to lose interest once he'd sumitted Aconcagua and didn't realise that the 2000 miles he had left wasn't a walk in the park, even for him.


----------

